
Npmlayoffs - kevintb
https://twitter.com/fharper/status/1111694552262459393
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19500853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19500853)

~~~
greenyoda
That story points to an apparently deleted URL ("Sorry, that page doesn’t
exist!") from a different Twitter account.

~~~
dang
Ah, thanks. We changed the URL on that submission from
[https://twitter.com/kf/status/1110703814909165568](https://twitter.com/kf/status/1110703814909165568)
to
[https://twitter.com/neverett/status/1110626264841359360](https://twitter.com/neverett/status/1110626264841359360),
which is a contemporaneous thread on the same topic. I'll add a comment there
noting this.

------
bostonvaulter2
Related register article:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/01/npm_layoff_staff/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/01/npm_layoff_staff/)

The focus on greatly increasing revenue seems possibly troublesome depending
on how they go about it:

> The layoffs actually started last summer. The biz hired a new CEO, Bryan
> Bogensberger, to take the company from about $3m in annual revenue to
> 10x-20x that, explained an early NPM employee who spoke with The Register on
> condition of anonymity.

------
greenyoda
I think this key point is worth reiterating:

> _It 's making me sad how some are missing the point of #npmlayoffs. It’s not
> about losing our jobs: it happens/happened/will happen again. It’s the total
> lack of respect, empathy and professionalism of the process. It shouldn't be
> normal because "it's often how it is w/ startup"!_

Please, if you run a business, don't treat your employees like this.

------
matchbok
Can't imagine why NPM needs a "developer advocate", to be honest.

